# Grubs?



## pbc (Mar 10, 2020)

So last week out of the blue my grass started to yellow in a couple spots even though I irrigate it quite a bit. Neighbour thinks it is grubs? I did just apply a fertilizer last week so I'm wondering if maybe it was just too much of that?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks like that maybe was the "curve" where you went around with the spreader? If you were putting it down heavy to begin with, slowing down to turn may do it so ...?

Might be nitro burn but, if it indeed does turn out to be grubs,

You're in luck!

*Grub Control Patrol, to the rescuuuuuue! *https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179


----------



## pbc (Mar 10, 2020)

If it was fertilizer.. Do I just water the crap out of it?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

@pbc did you happen to give the damaged areas a good pull? I would imagine grub damage that severe would easily pull away from the soil in clumps. I'd cut out a section and see if there are grubs feasting below.


----------



## pbc (Mar 10, 2020)

Doesn't appear to be grubs so I'm guessing fertilizer.

Just water the crap out of it?


----------

